# Soap Frosting



## Cindy B (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Everyone!  I'm very new to soaping and am now obsessed.  So far I've just made cp natural soaps.  Today I did a quick goat milk M&P cupcake with black raspberry and vanilla fragrance and now am looking for recipes for soap frosting that don't contain sugar, meringue powder or slsa.  Any ideas?


----------



## artemis (Jan 29, 2020)

Maybe there's some help here: 

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/m-p-frosting-cant-get-it-right.70528/#post-708624


----------



## lsg (Jan 29, 2020)

Here is a recipe:  https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.c...e-recipes/debbie-mays-best-soap-frosting.aspx


----------



## Relle (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi Cindy, as your new here, please Introduce yourself in the Introduction Forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Cindy B (Jan 30, 2020)

Relle said:


> Hi Cindy, as your new here, please Introduce yourself in the Introduction Forum and tell us a bit about yourself.



thank you, I have done that now.


----------



## michelle weisbecker (Feb 24, 2020)

I use foaming bath whip base and add a little shea butter while whipping.  Stays true to form but doesn't get super hard.


----------

